# Problem with older Onkyo - any suggestions?



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an older model Onkyo (DR-90) 5.1 receiver/DVD player. While my wife was listening to music, yesterday, it shut off. Now when I go to turn it on, it turns on briefly and then immediately shuts off. 

The reciever is used in a modest family room setup, and if the repairs would be too much, I have no problem looking for an inexpensive 5.1 replacement.

However, if it is an easy fix, I'm all for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

This rings a bell for me, hopefully someone else remembers the details. :dizzy:


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

You might check that none of your speaker wires have any stray strands shorted together between the red & black terminals - sometimes this will trigger a shut down. Check both the speakers and the back of the AVR.

If that isn't it, I'd try unplugging all the sources and speakers and see if it goes into shutdown just on its own. If it doesn't plug things in one by one and see if something triggers it.


Jim C


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

bunnyma357 said:


> You might check that none of your speaker wires have any stray strands shorted together between the red & black terminals - sometimes this will trigger a shut down. Check both the speakers and the back of the AVR.


 I had a situation where I was using long banana plugs and one connected to a positive terminal on my receiver was sagging and touching the one plugged into the negative terminal. That was enough to cause shutdown.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I checked the wires on the back of it last night, and none were touching. It was still turning on for a second and then shutting off. I will check each speaker tonight, then unplug everything. Thanks for all the suggestions. If these do not work - any other ideasa?


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, I removed all wires from the rear, and it still shuts off after a second. Tried different outlets, same reeult. Power cord comes out or the back of the receiver - it does not unplug from it. Called Onkyo, and they indicated problem was internal, and I needed to take to an authorized service center. Using their locator, the closest one is in NY. I'm not paying for shipping and repair when I can obtain a new 5.1 receiver for < $200. I am not afraid to open it up, though if anyone has any further suggestions.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I'd say there's probably a short in there somewhere that's triggering the shutdown, but it's probably also a component failure causing the short, so you'd have to be comfortable doing board level diagnostics with a multimeter to find the issue. Then of course there's the removal and replacement of the component. It looks like it may be time for a new receiver.


----------

